
AMD's first octa-core APUs could be arriving soon - ekoutanov
https://www.techspot.com/news/83292-amd-first-octa-core-apus-could-arriving-soon.html
======
CoolGuySteve
Looking forward to finally getting 15W 8-core laptops. Hopefully we'll see
them in an ultralight form factor.

~~~
ksec
Hoping this is good enough to sway Apple from Intel.

~~~
kelchm
Not going to happen.

~~~
m-p-3
One can dream

------
CompuHacker
AM4 versions would be nice.

~~~
bjoli
I don't want or need a fancy graphics card. If I can have 4k at 30fps I am
very happy. I do however need cores. And cache.

I have been looking at either a 3400g or a 3700x with a graphics card. Both
are a compromise to me, and a 8c AM4 Apu would have me press "buy" before
looking at the price.

~~~
morrbo
Honestly, same. These days an egpu would be spot on. Nobody (or very few
people) are gaming on trains, planes, etc. But the ability to work somewhere
random and then bring an extra box (egpu) to play in a hotel or somewhere
that's not home is pretty huge. The LG gram (no video card) was really
appealing to me for this reason, even though I went with a matebook X pro in
the end due to the aspect ratio. Seeing a number of AMD ultrabooks would be
the tits.

